# test diet



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't tell if anything I eat specifically triggers my IBS-D. What simple diet could you recommend that would help me determine if food plays any role at all. You know, something I could try for a week or two and see if there's any difference. Thanks.


----------

